# Best somewhat within reason Humidors



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Just what the question asks, who within reason (not thousands of $$) makes good humidors. One's that do justice to your sticks, look nice, seal well etc. If this has been covered else were sorry. :spank:
Thanks, CraigJS


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

Ed Sallee of _*"Waxing Moon Wood."*_ He's a forum member here, and his humidors are custom made/hand fabricated pretty much to a customer's request. For the price, IMHO you _cannot_ find a better crafted humidor anywhere!

:rockon:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Garys4598 said:


> Ed Sallee of _*"Waxing Moon Wood."*_ He's a forum member here, and his humidors are custom made/hand fabricated pretty much to a customer's request. For the price, IMHO you _cannot_ find a better crafted humidor anywhere!


Roger that. Risking repeating myself, what Ed's doing is high, "Labor of Love" craftsmanship. His work is both beautiful and unique. If I ever purchase another traditional humidor, it will be from Ed.

As far as production boxes go, I've liked the Adorini stuff I've seen. For the money, Savoy make a very competent box as well. Daniel Marshall are also nice.


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

I currently have a Savoy but I'm not sure that I'm pleased with it..


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I bought one of these...


















it's a Romeo y Julieta Contemporary. Mine is actually the C-11 with black stained maple. It's a beautiful, extraordinarily well made box. It weighs about 25-30# empty and holds humidity perfectly.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> I bought one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome box i got the same one at J.R cigars best Humidor i ever bought for the money.


----------



## Arrows (Jan 14, 2010)

I picked up a Cherry Tuscany Humidor from CI, still waiting for it so can't comment on how it is.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Garys4598 said:


> Ed Sallee of _*"Waxing Moon Wood."*_ He's a forum member here, and his humidors are custom made/hand fabricated pretty much to a customer's request. For the price, IMHO you _cannot_ find a better crafted humidor anywhere!
> 
> :rockon:


+1, you beat me to it! Ed does awesome work.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Garys4598 said:


> Ed Sallee of _*"Waxing Moon Wood."*_ He's a forum member here, and his humidors are custom made/hand fabricated pretty much to a customer's request. For the price, IMHO you _cannot_ find a better crafted humidor anywhere!
> 
> :rockon:


 ed definitely does a#1 work, look at some of his furniture on his web page!
you can buy a humidor online, unless you know the brand and put yours hands and eyes on it , you don't really know what your getting,most are 
just veneer with who knows what behind it and some spanish cedar inside
not a handmade 100% premium wood american crafted to the highest 
degree piece. if i was starting over i would buy a cooler, a bag of beads,
and some used cigar box's and same my money for a true heirloom, like 
ed makes.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> I bought one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a handsome box, right there. Personally, if you are going to jump in, jump off on the deep end and just get a Vinotemp.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey Craig,

What capacity are you looking for? We don't manufacture them but we buy them in massive bulk so you can get them cheaper, and everyone here will attest to their quality I'm sure


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Check out sam!

He's has some great stuff and great customer service.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Nothing Beats Made in America by a BOTL Period!!!

Call Ed!


----------

